# Advice please



## RickO88 (2 mo ago)

I’m giving up a Bsmbino Plus. Upgrade to Lelia Grace or older Gaggia Classic with PID. I’m aware of the Grace’s 57mm portafilter but that doesn’t bother me.
Many thanks


----------



## grgz (2 mo ago)

I would go with the Lelit, overall better than the Gaggia.


----------



## RickO88 (2 mo ago)

Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

RickO88 said:


> I’m giving up a Bsmbino Plus. Upgrade to Lelia Grace or older Gaggia Classic with PID. I’m aware of the Grace’s 57mm portafilter but that doesn’t bother me.
> Many thanks


It’s really down to your pocket. And you need to remember the budget may we’ll need to include a grinder, too.
if i had a grand, I wouldn’t even look at a Classic. If I had £500 it’d be top of my list.


----------



## RickO88 (2 mo ago)

I do have a 1ZPresso JX Pro so grinder not a problem


----------



## RickO88 (2 mo ago)

I'm now thinking of the Lelit Victoria. Found a used one for sale. Comments??
Thanks


----------



## grgz (2 mo ago)

RickO88 said:


> I'm now thinking of the Lelit Victoria. Found a used one for sale. Comments??
> Thanks


It's great for home use, you don't need anything fancier unless the money are burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## RickO88 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for all the help. I bought the Victoria. Working well!


----------

